# the Compak E8 redspeed is the best espresso grinder in the world at this price point



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A statement from the Londinium blog. The price point is £950 plus vat. Anyone care to agree or disagree?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's it up against?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Bold statement, and also a bit convenient to cut it at 1140 incl. VAT slightly of the lowest price one can get a K30

You can get a Eureka E75, Anfim Super Caimano OD TiN, Ceado E37s for below that price, is there any proof that the Redspeed E8 is better than these ?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

edited statement to make less contentious

*the Compak E8 redspeed is one of the best espresso grinders in the world at this price point*



*
*which I think would be a reasonable statement.

If not, we are back to Grinder Top Trumps again


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

seriously, how many people have had all these grinders on a bench at the same time to test them against each other? it'd be speculation as to which is "best" i think


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Like wise define "best" .... To some having an EY 1% better for them is better than the competition, for others 1% less retention .... For me 1% less faff and 1% quicker grinding


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Londinium do this though....I remember the Cremina being the best lever machine, the HG One the best hand grinder.....the E8 is good. I do not know what Reiss has had it up against. I had a K8 and K10 and E10 but not the E8 and I currently have a Ceado e37S....i cannot imagine it being any better to be honest....there again, what do I know!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plenty of people make bold statements about grinders tho.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I haven't read it, but I can appreciate in general it's less likely people will read something if you put up an article (or whatever) that says something like: The Compak E8 with Redspeed Burrs seems pretty good, it's at least as good as other similarly priced grinders. YMMV etc.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This was a genuine question. there is not much else I can think of at that price point with the same burr size other than the Ceado E37S so perhaps it is spot on!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Isn't it a bit convenient that they sell them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> This was a genuine question. there is not much else I can think of at that price point with the same burr size other than the Ceado E37S so perhaps it is spot on!


Mazzer Major has pretty similar price just now (£1078 incl. VAT) on Coffee Omega.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

PPapa said:


> Mazzer Major has pretty similar price just now (£1078 incl. VAT) on Coffee Omega.


The E8 and E37S are both demand though


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

risky said:


> Isn't it a bit convenient that they sell them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends which way round is the truth, or it's probably shades of both? Why not try to sell the grinder you believe is genuinely the best at it's price point and why not say the grinder you have is the best etc.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> The E8 and E37S are both demand though


it's the on demand one which is that expensive. Save a couple of hundred quid and get the major with clump crusher (doser) .


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> The E8 and E37S are both demand though


Should have said Major E, at least.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Mazzer%20Major%20E%20On%20Demand%20Grinder


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Had a shot off the e8 at life, and had to say I was pretty impressed. Followed by bad shot off the r120 it did get put into shade though.

not experienced the caedo, but admittedly would like to.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Isn't it a bit convenient that they sell them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they chose to sell them because they think they're the best grinder in the world ever (apart from the R120)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Londinium are made by Fracino who are agents for Compak.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> edited statement to make less contentious
> 
> *the Compak E8 redspeed is one of the best espresso grinders in the world at this price point*
> 
> ...


*We believe** the Compak E8 redspeed is **probably** one of the best espresso grinders in the world at this price point.*



*
*I'm pretty sure the above is what they must mean, with my helpful additions in red.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps if there was another Forum day, it would be possible to get the Ceado and Compak side by side and allow people to try a shot from each....


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

> View attachment 20540
> *We believe the Compak E8 redspeed is **probably* *one of **the best espresso grinder**s** in the world **at this price point.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## canuckcoffeeguy (Mar 29, 2016)

Apparently Slayer endorses Compak grinders for use with their machines. Not sure if that's a sponsorship thing. Or, whether they have a specific reason, coffee related, for supporting Compak. Also, the new Lyn Weber EG1 apparently uses R80 flat burrs. These are different than then E8 burrs, but it's interesting that not everyone is on the Mahlkonig EK43/Peak train.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All though future eg1 burrs will be proportedly made by ditting ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuckcoffeeguy (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes, indeed. LW is working on magnetic burr mounting. They want to eliminate the need for burr screw holes, so apparently Ditting is designing something. Also sounds like you could swap in any burrs that fit.

https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/lyn-weber-workshops-eg-1-home-test-t39114-170.html#p465302


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Perhaps if there was another Forum day, it would be possible to get the Ceado and Compak side by side and allow people to try a shot from each....


they were side by side at the last one


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> they were side by side at the last one


in that case, can anyone who attended and can remember, if the Compak was as claimed or was thereunto much between the 2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think people were chatting - having fun - not overly worried about grinder too trumps to be honest . I'm not even sure they both had the same coffee in them .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I remember seeing this on the day

View attachment 20560


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Didn't have red speed in tho I don't think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Next event will have the redspeed at it


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeebsy

They Hardly sell them of that particular reason

I find Dfk reason far more plausible.

Major E ffs yeah right who in their right minds would wanna pay for their overpriced and slackly doserless design these days!

Put a funnel on the doser model and toss a timer on top and call it the day, where Mazzers design process back when they "designed" it.

At least compak, Eureka and Ceado bothered to design one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gzim (Apr 13, 2016)

First post here.... Hi all.

Interested in following this thread. I upgraded my machine from a Silvia, new one to arrive very soon, and now I would like to demote my Baratza Vario to decaf only duty... trying to figure out what grinder to buy... and the dealer in the US said the Red Speed are really only to last longer with nothing noticeably better in the cup, more designed for a cafe than home use , but as many feel, the upgrade to a Conical, like the E10 or K10 is more of an upgrade. I am very interested in hearing more about the Compak Conicals...


----------



## canuckcoffeeguy (Mar 29, 2016)

Curious if anyone has new feedback on the E8 with Redspeed burrs. There's still confusion out there about the Redspeed properties. Some say it's just a coating that hardens the burrs so they last longer. Others, such as Reiss, say they're completely different from the stock burrs, producing a superior grind.

Anyone have any insight? And how would the E8 Redspeed compare to Compak's retail beasts (e.g. R120, R100)


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I tasted a normal E8 and the R120 side by side, and the R120 was in another league - There was a whole other level of taste going on inside the shot.

I'm not thinking that the redspeed will make *that* much of a difference, but from what I have been told its definitely worth the asking price.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have both of these grinders, the e8 redspeed is definitely better than the standard, however the r120 is much more complex in the cup


----------



## canuckcoffeeguy (Mar 29, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I have both of these grinders, the e8 redspeed is definitely better than the standard, however the r120 is much more complex in the cup


Thanks for the insight. And how do they compare for body and mouthfeel?


----------

